# Audio / Video >  Sabvufers paša rokām

## Bekjeris

Labvakar, Lūdzu palīdziet! Man ir parādījusies milzīga vēlme uztaisīt pasīvo subi priekš auto paša rokām. Tā nav tikai ideja vai aizraušanās, projekts virzās. Bet ir daži jautājumi, kuros jābūt salīdzinoši vairāk zinošam! Man ir 60-watīgs 8 Om krievu skaļrunis no cik man zināms "koncertu akkustiskās sistēmas" (tā ir kaste ar iepriekš minēto skaļruni, diviem pīkstuļiem un iebūvētu pastiprinātāju). Viss tas slēdzās pie ~ 220 un tālāk kā parasti ...ieejas, izejas.... Es visu šo litu izjaucu pa detaļām, jo pastiprinātājs nobeidzās...salaboju, atkal nobeidzās. Nolēmu taisīt subi mašīnai.
Man der tāds skaļrunis???
Šodien viens džeks teica, ka ir atšķirība starp līdzstrāvas un maiņstr. skaļruņiem. Kāda? Kā labāk noteikt nepieciešamos izmērus kastei (nepieciešamo tilpumu)? Taisos izmantot kondensātorus kā filtru augstajām frekvencēm, tā ir laba doma? Esmu izdomājis interesantu apgreidu subim -> iebūvēt pārslēdzi, pārslēdzot atvienojas filtrs un pieslēdzas pīkstuļi, lai šī padarīšana skan kā parasts platjoslas dināmiķis, tas var nostrādāt?
Iepriekš Liels paldies visiem, kas piedalās.

----------


## defs

Vispārīgi jau izmērus kastei rēķina no skaļruņa difuzora diametra.Man kaut kur bija grāmata,bet žēl,ka nav pie rokas.

----------


## Delfins

Toties daudz kalkulatoru internetā.. atliek tik pameklēt googlē.

----------


## Jon

> Šodien viens džeks teica, ka ir atšķirība starp līdzstrāvas un maiņstr. skaļruņiem.


 Daži džeki ir varen gudri...
Bet vispār, kāpēc gan tev neizmantot esošo kasti? Izmet ārā pīkstuļus un visu lieko. Aizdrīvē caurumus un uz priekšu! Ja pastiprinātājs bijis atsevišķā tilpumā/nodalījumā, atzāģē to nost. Nekas nebūs jārēķina. Jāteic, ka pie zemā barošanas sprieguma (auto taču!) un tradicionālas pastiprinātāja shēmas jaudu vienkāršāk izraut uz zemomīgu skaļruni. Tomēr nav teikts, ka 8-omu murmulis auto galīgi nav lietojams.

----------


## Bekjeris

diemžēl tā pati kaste neder, neviens no viņas izmēriem nav fiziski simpātisks! Pa īsu, pa augstu.
 vienkāršāk jaunu uzbliezt..
Es jau biju šo agregātu iebāzis bagāžā (izmantojot strāvas pārveidotāju). Ļoti labi skanēja, kamēr beidza skanēt   ::   Nebija piemērotas pastiprinātāja sastāvdaļas Latvijas ceļiem.

----------


## defs

Ir jau variants,ka saremontē veco pastūzi/vai pārbūvē/ un iekš auto lieto sprieguma konvertoru 12uz 220.

----------


## defs

Beķeri,Tu jau vari kādā veikala nomērīt.Ja pārdevējs prasa,ko Tu te dari,tad saki,ka mēri kasti,vei Tev derēs  ::

----------


## Bekjeris

Biju apskatījis variantu ar sprieguma konvertoru. Divas nianses: Bail, ka pastūzis neizturēs pa bedrēm; mūždien aizņemts piepīpētājs

----------


## Bekjeris

ha ha   ::   ::   ::   labs variants ar kastes mērīšanu. Tiešām vienalga kāds ripulis un cik omu?

----------


## defs

Omi ietekme jaudu /pastiprinataja slodzi/.Kastei vajadzigs zināt skaļruņa diametrs.Nav tik traki,ka nokļūdisies par kādu centimetru.

----------


## Bekjeris

Ļoti iespējams izmantošu Tevis ieteikto metodi ar mērīšanām veikalā   ::   Kā īsti ir ar to atšķirību starp maiņstrāvas un līdzstrāvas skandām? tāda ir?

----------


## defs

Vēl galvenais ir no svara,ja kasti taisa ar fāzes apvērsēju,tas ir to lielo urbumu kastē.Tāda kaste pēc izmēriem būs lielāka,neka slēgta tipa kaste.Wooferim jau to urbumu taisa,lai dabūtu stiprākus basus.

----------


## defs

Visas skaņas frekvences ir maiņstrāvas.Augstāks tonis-augstaka frekvence.Ar līdzstrāvu darbojas pats pastiprinatājs,tas ir tranzistori vai mikroshemas /kas nu kura lietots/ darbojas ar līdzstrāvu.

----------


## Jon

Priekš kam te mērīšana veikalā? Izgatavo līdzīgu kasti, kas tavā auto iederas. Svarīgs ir tilpums un fāzinvertora rores mēri. Tev tāpat nav vajadzīgo lielumu tai taurei, lai kaut cik pareizi pierēķinātu kasti. Priekš tam tev jāzin murmuļa ekvivalentais tilpums, rezonanses frekvence brīvā gaisā, Q-parametri (mehāniskais un elektriskais labums). Tāpat nenāktu par ļaunu z-līknei aci uzmest. Tāpēc ņem iekšējos mērus oriģ. kastei. Nekreņķējies, ka uz pīkstuļu rēķina sanāks par lielu - kompensēsi ar lielāku daudzumu slāpējošā materiāla.

Barot tīkla pastiprinātāju no pārveidotāja nav lietderīgi (lieli zudumi), kaut pieslēgties var ērtākā vietā par piepīpētāju.

----------


## Bekjeris

es tā kā taisos to caurumu arī taisīt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, pareizi. Mašīnā pietiekoša tilpuma kasti vienkārši nav kur ielikt. Tāpēc būvē atbilstoši mašīnā atvēlētās vietas izmēriem jo pa lielu jau tik un tā nebūs. Veikalā nopērkamie domāti lai var ielikt jebkur. Katrs tilpuma kubikcentimetrs nāks tikai par labu.

----------


## Bekjeris

šķiet, ka taisīšu kasti kāda lien un viss  ::

----------


## Bekjeris

Ko Jūs domājat par dubultās shēmas principu: "chiks" un subis skan "chiks" un augsto frekveņču filtrs atslēdzās pieslēdzās pīkstuļi, atverās bagāžnieks, ezers, alus, ugunskurs

----------


## Bekjeris

un to skandu labāk vērst uz āru (aizmuguri) vai pret salonu. Mašīna ir sedans

----------


## Jon

Ko tev putni un meža zvēri sliktu nodarījuši? Pie dabas labāk klausīties tos, ne kaut kādu "subi".

----------


## arnis

www.mobileaudio.lv

----------


## Bekjeris

> Ko tev putni un meža zvēri sliktu nodarījuši? Pie dabas labāk klausīties tos, ne kaut kādu "subi".


 Neko nav nodarījuši. Labi, slēgšu ļoti klusu, vai neslēgšu dabā, bet pati shēma varētu nostrādāt?

----------


## Bekjeris

kāds var, lūdzu, pateikt kā izmērīt,kur vajag to fāzu invertoru, to caurumu?

----------


## Jon

Caurums var būt jebkurā plaknē, lai tik tam būtu brīvs izpūtiens. Sedanus parasti ir sarežģīti aprīkot, ja vien skaļa "maukšana" nav vienīgā prioritāte, kuras dēļ var ziedot kofertelpu un pakaļsēdekļus...
Ja tev izdosies ar to skaļruni tieši iepūst salonā, tad pa caurumu izstarotā enerģija braši grabinās tavu bagāžnieku. Tie, kam tu garām brauksi, pie sevis nodomās - atkal kārtējais pajoliņš...
Kādreiz uztaisīju tādu konstrukciju - pati taure (open air tipa) pretī atklapējamam elkoņu balstam pakaļsēdekļa vidū. Kastes kā tādas nav, izmantots viss bagāžnieka tilpums (murmulim virsū režģis). Bleķi pieslāpēti pret grabēšanu. Fāzinvertora rores caurums panelī zem aizmugures stikla. Protams, ja piekrāmē pilnu bagāžnieku, izmaiņas neizbēgamas.

----------


## WildGun

Nu jūs gan te blēņas esat sarakstījuši. 

Subi nevar uz dullo uztaisīt. Kastes tilpums ir stingri noteikts katram skaļrunim. Diametrs nebūt nav noteicošais parametrs. Ir vesela virkne parametru, kas nosaka kastes tilpumu un trubas izmērus. To visu var izrēķināt ar, teiksim, BassBoxPro, WinISDN vai JBLSpeakerShop. Bet šajās programmās vajadzīgie skaļruņu parametri ir jāzin vai jāizmēra.

Pēc apraksta spriežot, ka autora skaļrunis ir kāds no 4A32 kloniem. Ja tā, tad nekāds subis nevar sanākt. No šī skaļruņa var sagaidīt tikai mežonīgu troksni, jo zemajām frekvencēm (zem 60Hz ) tas absolūti nav paredzēts. Vienīgais veids varētu būt Jona ieteiktais variants - bez kastes.

----------


## arnis

runaajot par bleenjaam, atcerieties, ka auto salonam ir arii sava kompresija, kas jaanjem veeraa, modeleejot ieguustamo liikni salonaa....taakaa cik labi vai slikti tas speelee aarpus mashiinas , nav tik izshkjiriiga noziime, videejos rasklados uz 30hz taapat ir +15-20dB

----------


## WildGun

It kā pareizi. Bet ja nabaga pļurņiks nespēj tos 35Hz atskaņot, tad tam pacēlumam nav nekādas nozīmes. Protams, var jau ar visādiem filtriem piespiest nabadziņu kustēties neraksturīgā veidā, bet kroplis arī nāk līdz. Tātad - troksnis nejēgā, bagāžnieka vāks cilājas (un grab), saprast neko nevar.....


Kaut gan, liekas, ka tas arī ir lielas daļas "autoaudiofīlu" mērķis - ka tik trobele, tad uz mani paskatīsies. Pofig, ka ar saviebtu ģīmi. Esmu tak ievērots !!!!!

----------


## Bekjeris

tas noteikti nav mans mērķis. Iecerēju to visu dobjākas skaņas iegūšanai.
Katrā gadījumā es jau vakar to subi uzcepu. Izmērus paņēmu kāds lien un viss. Man tur īpaši daudz variantu nebija, jo bagāžnieks ir diezgan zems. tikai 40 cm. Šodien būs testēšanas diena. Ziņoš, kad būs kaut kādi rezultāti   ::

----------


## arnis

_kroplis arī nāk līdz_
Ja 35Hz + 20dB uz 70Hz kautkur +3dB , tad 17dB starpiiba automaatiski noziimee arii thd samazinaashanos uz koknkreetiem 35hz par ~9x. tur vairaakas fishkas....bet nu lai cilveeks meegjina. 80% auto subu aarpus mashiinas uz konkreetaam jaudaam skan kropliigi, bet auto salonaa lielaakaa dalja to nedzird...
gan jau liidz kautkaadaam noteiktaam jaudaam skanees OK
turklaat shaada "vieglaa"suba izmantoshana dos daudz labaaku skaneejumu suba- midbasu daliishnaas zonaa, kas tipiski ir probleema 90% iesaaceejiem, kad virs suba diapazona veidojas kritums oktaavas platumaa un vismaz -15dB dziljumaa.....

----------


## Neatkarīgais

baigo fufeli juus te laižat  :: 
 izmērs ir pat ļoti no svara un fāzu invertora esamiba/ neeasamiba arii daudz ietekmee. piemeram skarlruniem mazakiem par 10 '' (collam) vispar tadus nav ieteicams likt jo vini vnk nav spejigi piepumpet tik daudz gaisa  ::  vislabak izmeri veco kasti kaada vinam bija sarekini cik tilpums ja pareizi atceros platums x dzilums x augstums centimetros / 1000 un dabusi litrus un jaunajai kastei izdomaa cik augstu un cik platu vajag un dziljumu nem tadu lai sank tas pats tilpums   ::   un ja faazu invertora tai tumbai nebija tad netaisi arii jaunai kastei- jegas nebus pilnigi nekadas. jo lai kaa tu taisiitu to kasti vina neskanees labaak par original ko inzinieri aprekinajusi   ::

----------


## Delfins

> jo lai kaa tu taisiitu to kasti vina neskanees labaak par original ko inzinieri aprekinajusi


 Inženieri var arī pareizi izrēķināt, bet dēļ taupības tiek "apgrieztas" fīčas, jo redz vajag trubu, vajag caurumu taisīt, papildus čakars-laiks-izdevumi.

Tas ir tas pats, kas pateikt - M$ koderi speciāli ieviesuši BSOD, jo ik pa laikam vajadzīgs ("piespiedu") restarts

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> jo lai kaa tu taisiitu to kasti vina neskanees labaak par original ko inzinieri aprekinajusi  
> 
> 
>  Inženieri var arī pareizi izrēķināt, bet dēļ taupības tiek "apgrieztas" fīčas, jo redz vajag trubu, vajag caurumu taisīt, papildus čakars-laiks-izdevumi.
> 
> Tas ir tas pats, kas pateikt - M$ koderi speciāli ieviesuši BSOD, jo ik pa laikam vajadzīgs ("piespiedu") restarts


 bet ja tas skalrunis ir mazaks par 10 collam tad no trubas, vai cauruma nav jēgas tikai tiks sabojata skaņa.
nav jau no jaunajiem skalruniem ar gumijas piekari un gariem gājieniem kas baigi gaisu pumpē   ::  
isāk sakot jāņem programmas un jāŗēkina. par to pašu trubu- nepietiek jau ar vienkāši caurumu kastē. ļoti svarīgs ir arī diamtrs, trubas garums un novietojums  ::

----------


## Delfins

Es neapstrīdu tavu apgalvojumu, es vnk gribēju pateikt, ka nedrīkst aizmirst arī par to, ka izstrādājums ir nepabeigts vai kā citādi "nogriests".
Līdzīgi ir mūsdienu CPU. Inženieri atstājuši vietas, kur var ieslēgt citu reizinātāju, un tā kā mass-production tie domāti Desktop-PC ar default dzesi, tad ir uzlikts minimums. Overclockeriem protams, defaultā ir -100C, un līdz ar to neievēro inženieru "ieteikto" :P (kā piemērs)

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Es neapstrīdu tavu apgalvojumu, es vnk gribēju pateikt, ka nedrīkst aizmirst arī par to, ka izstrādājums ir nepabeigts vai kā citādi "nogriests".
> Līdzīgi ir mūsdienu CPU. Inženieri atstājuši vietas, kur var ieslēgt citu reizinātāju, un tā kā mass-production tie domāti Desktop-PC ar default dzesi, tad ir uzlikts minimums. Overclockeriem protams, defaultā ir -100C, un līdz ar to neievēro inženieru "ieteikto" :P (kā piemērs)


 nu lai jau mēģina  :: 
es vnk no pieredzes saku- pats taisiiju subu- uztaisiiju tik lielu kasti kaa gribas mašīna ar smuku caurumu.. nu skanēja jau bet taa kaa skalruni pliku nopirku tad nebija ne jausmas kaa vinam jaskan tad pec kada lika parakos pa netu atradu tilpums- izradijās ka kaste bija par lielu un caurms par mazu   ::  ta uztaisjiiu pareizo kasti kas bija daudz kompaktāka un ar liela diametra trubu ( vajadzeja laikam 10cm bet veikalaa uz to briidi tik lielas nebija) ieliku kkadus 9 vai 8,5 un skaņa ĻOTI jūtami uzlabojās- sēdekļos bija jūtama masāža un salona atpakalskata spogulī bilde raustijās   ::   un tas bija ar to pašu pastiprinataju un regulāciju. 
secinajumi pa manu pirmo kasti- dirsā darbs un materiāls  :: 
edit: a cpu man pašam uzklokots no 2,3 laikam uz 3 ghz   ::   jau otro gadu un nekadu prblemu 9 tikai skaļš ventilators.

----------


## arnis

_nav jau no jaunajiem skalruniem ar gumijas piekari un gariem gājieniem kas baigi gaisu pumpē _   --- tu man pastaasti, pricjom tur gaisa pumpeeshana , jauni skaljrunji, gumijas piekares, sinusoidaalas, tangenciaalas, jeb papiira, ar propitkaam--- tam visam ir sakars ar piekares elastiibu kas ir konkreeta skaljrunja parametriem, piem Vas, un nevar vienu konkreetu skaljrunji izraut no konteksta un teikt, ka tur nekas nebuus( ar portu ) . katram skaljrunjim, kuram ir kustiiga dalja, sauksim to taa, var piebuuveet portu, un taa, lai skanja uzlabojas zinaamos apmeeros, saprotams ( un pofig, 10'' skaljrunim tur buus 20L, 5'' skaljrunim varbuut 5L kaste, un arii porta reguleejumi varbuut buus dazhaadi, atkariibaa no skaljrunja Fs. 
_baigo fufeli juus te laižat_  
_uztaisjiiu pareizo kasti_  ---- auto salonaa nav taadas pareizaas kastes. it iipashi subus reekjinot ir jaaiziet no visas sisteemas instalaacijas. Cilveeki dzenoties peec zemaaka basa, jeb epec lielaakas kolbasas,  muuzhiigi aizmirst 60-150hz diapazonu, kas varu dereet , pie shaada rasklada, arii tavaa mashiinaa ir pilniigaa dirsaa 
_jūtama masāža , bilde raustijās_  ---- te ir vairaakas lietas kas jaadara- jaanjem ports ar lielaaku laukumu, lai gaisa pluusmas  no porta netrauceetu klausiities muuziku , vai arii jaasamazina porta Q citiem veidiem ( graamatas palasi, kaa , priekshaa neteikshu ) , un otra- vai nu jaaiet pie acu aarsta, jeb vienkaarshi jaapieskruuvee/ jaanostiprina tas atpakaljskata spogulis....

Zini neatkariigais, tevi paklausoties [ konkreeti *shajaa* topikaa ] , vnk mati celjas staavus. .... soore...

----------


## aigars

> Toties daudz kalkulatoru internetā.. atliek tik pameklēt googlē.


 cik jabut litru kastei ja dzinamiks ir 30w???

----------


## aigars

cok litru jabut kastei ja dzimaniks 30w???

----------


## aigars

len

----------


## aigars

cik litru jabut??

----------


## Delfins

ievadi kalkulātorā parametrus un tas tev aprēķinās

----------


## WildGun

Spainis uz vatu.  ::

----------


## arnis

nee, mums te prieksh shitaadiem lomikiem ir jauna meervieniiba  ::  
*Jaudas litri*

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> nee, mums te prieksh shitaadiem lomikiem ir jauna meervieniiba  
> *Jaudas litri*


 baac taa reecu par sito   ::  
taa ja kadam vajadzeja reku pdf failaa kastes tilpums un izmeeri prieks 10'' skalruna
nav jau nekas universals bet derees vairumam ''jauno'' skalrunu pats pec sitaa taisiju un nekadas vainas   ::

----------


## Bekjeris

teikšu kā ir.
Man (diemžēl) ir tik daudz variantu kā to subi pieslēgt, ka pilnīgi galvu rauj uz riņķi (magjis ir gana labs ar daudzām iespējām, izejām, pašam subim ir filtrs, magjim ir filtrs, magjim ir suba izeja, utt.). Arīdzan eksperimenta laika robežas pavelk platumā fakts, ka mašīna šobrīd guļ ziemas miegu. Katrā gadījumā viss turpinās. Šādas tādas lietas uzpeldējušas pirmajās testa reizēs. Paklausījos, pamēģināju pāris variantus, sanāk tāda lieta, ka mašīnas salonā dzird viņu ne visai labi; dzird, bet rezultāts nav perfekts (par ko drošvien nav jābrīnās ::  Ārā subi praktiski vispār nedzird, ļoti nedaudz. Katrā gadījumā vismaz negrab bagāžnieks un numurs, tas ļoti priecē. Situācija mainās, kad baģāžnieka pārsegs tiek atvērts. Visām rajona mašīnām sāk baurot sidženes, basi skan ļoti neslikti, skaļi, saprotami utt. Problēma paliek ar tās skaņas iedabūšanu salonā. Ekspers turpināsies, ziņošu par rezultātiem, nedaudz siltākā laikā.

----------


## Delfins

> Paklausījos, pamēģināju pāris variantus, sanāk tāda lieta, ka mašīnas salonā dzird viņu ne visai labi;


 salons ir pavisam cita telpa. Grabēšana tikai nozīmētu to, ka daļa enerģijas aiziet no kastes uz visu pārējo autiņu, kas pats par sevi ir liekā enerģijas pārveidošana.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Problēma paliek ar tās skaņas iedabūšanu salonā.


 ja sienaa kas atdala bagažnieku no salona ir slēpju lūka tad atver viņu vaļā, ja nav, bet ir parezdeta vieta tad tad uztasi caurumu tajaa sienaa.
pedejais variants- ja tas ir kautkads rAUDI ar super grudro bākas risinajumu aiz aizmugurejiem sedekļjiem tad tev ne nekas tur nesanaks   ::

----------


## Bekjeris

man ir tā lūka. problēma ir tāda, ka subis ir pagreizts uz āru (pats tas bļauris) un kaste ir visa bagāžnieka platumā. Sanāk, ka tā kaste ir tā kā starp skaņu un salonu. Ja to kasti sagriež otrādi skanda tāpat nesanāk uz to caurumu, jo  ir iegriezta kastes malā. Var jau it kā to vienu plakni pārzāģēt vēlreiz. Katrā gadījumā, ja es viņu sagriezīšu uz salonu, tad vairs nebūs iespējama ideja par dubulto shēmu, kas bija pašā sākumā.

----------


## WildGun

Ja starp bagāžnieku on salonu ir caurums, tad nekāda kaste nav vajadzīga. Salons pildīs kastes funkciju. Tikai jānoblīvē gan labi, lai negrab dzelži.

----------


## Bekjeris

Jā, bet es negribu, lai tas ir Tikai sabvufers. Tur jau tas joks. Turklāt, ja iebūvēšu skaļruni tajā lūkā, tas skanēs pēc astmas mērkaķa, ja bagāžnieks būs pilns

----------


## Delfins

Galvenais šitā nedarīt  :: 

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=49609

----------


## WildGun

Kāpēc ne? Neviens tak dabisko atlasi nav atcēlis.

----------

